# Man of Steel



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Look out Vegas here comes MOS. He was unjust in his disqualification from Vegas this year over something stupid but at least here's a sneak peak at what awaits all you builders for 06. Y'all got your hands full with this one.


Here's a "Prophecy" for you:

Vegas 2006 Sweepstakes winners:

1st place Wolverine
2nd place Man of Steel 
3rd place Pinnacle

I gotta give props to Pinnacle though its a bad ass bike but does he stack up to MOS? :dunno: only time will tell. Until then let's have a great 2006 with a great start in Miami on Feb. 12th :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Peep the molded DVD player on the bottom of the front tank. Major body mods points :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

dam i love these topics, sorry to interupt.. please continue


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2005, 11:03 PM~4401614
> *Peep the molded DVD player on the bottom of the front tank.  Major body mods points :thumbsup:
> *


I seen it in person and never saw that :banghead: I should of took more pictures


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Note the engraved head tube/front bar with S shield combo. Very different 

Best Body Mods Vegas 2005? :dunno: We'll never know :tears:

Hermanos of Peace this one's for you. The photo shoot LRB will never do cuz they don't care about detail as much as I do but I got ya back


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Another angle view of the head tube combo.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Handlebars, mirrors, steering wheel.


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

damn this bike is crazy!!!....wtf? where he buy this cylinder?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

First fat Schwinn rear customized wheel.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bad ass cape he put on with another DVD player with the pull out screen, you'll see it again in another pic


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Rear fender. The"S" does light up, its a neon light


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

why was he disqualified?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's the rear DVD screen coming out of the cape


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Another shot of the rear. Look at the graphics under the front tank


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Side view of the rear cape/DVD/Pump combo


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

MOS is it metal?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Look behind the seat, double cylinders


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

ok, we get it...this bike is the shit


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Another shot of the cylinders and how they hook up to the pumps.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Front view of the handlebar setup


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

2006 WILL BE AN INTERESTING YEAR.........

THERE WILL BE MUCH COMPETITION ACROSS THE BOARD........


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

BigTex I hate to see you go out like that man but I have faith in you. Wolverine will claw his way to the top once again. 1st and 2nd place race for Vegas 06 has begun


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

7UP Bike will get shaken up and spit all over da damn place when Superman grabs his ass :roflmao:


just had to talk shyt


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Dont you have some fuckin krispy cremes to eat? Or maybe its time to go back and visit off topic? :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Detailed pic LRB can only dream about showing. All brought to you by TonyO. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HE HAS COME A LONG WAY FROM SMALL CHANGE, BUT I AM STILL CONFIDENT THAT WE CAN TAKE HIM WITH SOME SMALL ADJUSTMENTS.........

DON'T GET ME WRONG THAT IS A CLEAN ASS BIKE......BUT JUST DON'T THINK IT WILL BE AS TOUGH.....

MAYBE I AM JUST TOO CONFIDENT............MIGHT BE MY DOWNFALL.......

I DON'T EVEN THINK MOS COULD TAKE OUT PINNACLE........


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I do believe its all sheet metal. His dad owns a metal shop :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

BigTex let me tell you MOS's Kryptonite: Display, Pinstriping, murals. He has every other category covered


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Front triple Superman Shield headlight setup


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2005, 01:01 AM~4401994
> *BigTex let me tell you MOS's Kryptonite:  Display, Pinstriping, murals.  He has every other category covered
> *


SEE THAT IS THE THING.......TO BE A TOP CONTENDER AND HAVE A REAL CHANCE YOU HAVE TO HAVE ALL YOUR BASES COVERED.........LOOK AT HOW WE LOST........WE LOST FOR SLACKING ON PAINT AND PLATING.......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Another view of the cape


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2005, 01:03 AM~4402007
> *Front triple Superman Shield headlight setup
> *



ARE THERE BULBS IN THERE........DON'T SEE HOW IT CAN BE A HEADLIGHT SETUP IF THERE ARE NO BULBS.........


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I guess I have no chance next year


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Front wheel. Both wheels have spinners fully engraved that work good. Actually display and murals are his only Kryptonite. His pinstriping has stepped up since he came out last


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 14 2005, 01:06 AM~4402022
> *I guess I have no chance next year
> *


LIKE I SAID NEXT YEAR IS GOING TO BE A TOUGH YEAR........GETTING OUT OF TEXAS IS GOING TO BE TOUGH IN ITSELF...............TEXAS IS WHERE IT IS AT.......NO DISRESPECT TO ANY OTHER STATE BUT TEXAS HAS THE TOUGHEST COMPETITION FOR THE RADICAL CLASS........


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 14 2005, 12:09 AM~4402034
> *LIKE I SAID NEXT YEAR IS GOING TO BE A TOUGH YEAR........GETTING OUT OF TEXAS IS GOING TO BE TOUGH IN ITSELF...............TEXAS IS WHERE IT IS AT.......NO DISRESPECT TO ANY OTHER STATE BUT TEXAS HAS THE TOUGHEST COMPETITION FOR THE RADICAL CLASS........
> *


I guess i will stay with plan A "Detail" cant wait to show


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Another shot of the rear wheel.

No there are no bulbs but that's what he has as his headlights. So you could say they are non-functional unless they're just intended to be ornamental but they look like they're supposed to serve as headlights


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 14 2005, 01:12 AM~4402054
> *Another shot of the rear wheel.
> 
> No there are no bulbs but that's what he has as his headlights.  So you could say they are non-functional unless they're just intended to be ornamental but they look like they're supposed to serve as headlights
> *



SEE THAT IS WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT WHEN I THINK JUDGES SHOULD ONLY GIVE POINTS TO ACCESSORIES THAT ARE OPERATIONAL...........

I NOTICE THAT SOME BIKES OUT THERE THAT HAVE "STUFF" ON THEIR BIKES BUT DON'T WORK.......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

BigTex - Texas has tops in 2 wheel radicals but when it comes to 3 wheelers don't underestimate the power of da bunny, Rabbit power actually 

Last pic. Have fun guys, this is what you have to beat in 06


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I AM NOT WORRIED ABOUT TRIKES..........WE ARE WORKING ON THAT RIGHT NOW......WE SHOULD HAVE A COUPLE OF CONTENDERS DOWN HERE.......BESIDES YOU KNOW TEXAS BELONGS TO *LEGIONS*.............


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

thatz a sweet azz bike! i could sit there n look at it for hrz :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

*OH MY GOD!*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 13 2005, 10:00 PM~4401598
> *Look out Vegas here comes MOS.  He was unjust in his disqualification from Vegas this year over something stupid but at least here's a sneak peak at what awaits all you builders for 06.  Y'all got your hands full with this one.
> Here's a "Prophecy" for you:
> 
> ...


All this guy got in Vegas was...

Best of Show Disqualification

Tony O, unless your name is LRM Bike judge, I would not assume anything. I moved my car when they told me to. Its not that hard. Follow instructions. I have nothing against this guy but I think that Pinnacle would have still beat him.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Tony get off MOS NUTS!!!! Don't worry about Texas, Big Tex you will feel Finest Kreations on your back!!


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 14 2005, 12:18 AM~4402078
> *I AM NOT WORRIED ABOUT TRIKES..........WE ARE WORKING ON THAT RIGHT NOW......WE SHOULD HAVE A COUPLE OF CONTENDERS DOWN HERE.......BESIDES YOU KNOW TEXAS BELONGS TO LEGIONS.............
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 14 2005, 01:18 AM~4402078
> *I AM NOT WORRIED ABOUT TRIKES..........WE ARE WORKING ON THAT RIGHT NOW......WE SHOULD HAVE A COUPLE OF CONTENDERS DOWN HERE.......BESIDES YOU KNOW TEXAS BELONGS TO Rabbit.............
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

YEP U GOT THAT RIGHT TEXAS BELONGS TO LEGIONS AND IT WILL ALWAYS BE LIKE THAT................


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

AND ABOUT TRIKES "REALM OF FANTASY" HAS THAT COVERED HERE IN TEXAS


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

HEY TONY ARE U TRYING TO RECRUIT MOS OR SOMETHING


----------



## derekxcole (Oct 13, 2005)

Do people win money at shows because that bike must of cost so much.
A lot of good wourk was put into that but I dont like it, way to much for me to handle.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Man of Steel is top quality!


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Truly an amazing work of art. Great pics TonyO


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HEY TEXAS IS LEGIONS COUNTRY........THAT IS SAID. 

WE CAN SHOW UP AT ANY SHOW IN THIS STATE AND OUT SHOW ANY OTHER CLUB.

AS FOR FINEST KREATIONS.........HEY ONE MEMBER DOESN'T MAKE MUCH OF AN IMPACT.......NO MATTER THE QUALITY IT MAY OR MAY NOT HAVE............

MOS IS A TOP QUALITY RIDE.....JUST NOT SURE IT COULD WIN IT ALL. I STILL THINK PINNALCE WOULD HAVE BEAT HIM.........


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 14 2005, 05:06 PM~4406450
> *HEY TEXAS IS LEGIONS COUNTRY........THAT IS SAID.
> 
> WE CAN SHOW UP AT ANY SHOW IN THIS STATE AND OUT SHOW ANY OTHER CLUB.
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: HEY BIG TEX TEXAS IS ROLLERS ONLY COUNTRY THEY GOT 05 TITLES BUT I STIIL GOT RESPECT 4 LEGIONS :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Dec 14 2005, 06:12 PM~4406519
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: HEY BIG TEX TEXAS IS ROLLERS ONLY COUNTRY THEY GOT 05 TITLES BUT I STIIL GOT RESPECT 4 LEGIONS  :worship:  :worship:
> *



I AM NOT TALKING ABOUT TAKING A TITLE OR TAKING ONE CLASS.........WHEN I SAY THAT TEXAS IS LEGIONS COUNTRY I MEAN THAT WE TAKE AWARDS ACROSS THE BOARD.

WE HAVE MILD.......SEMI.......FULL......16 INCH......TRIKES.......RADICALS......WE CAN ALMOST TAKE ALL THE CLASSES AROUND HERE.

BUT BY NO MEANS DOES THAT TAKE AWAY WHAT ROLLERZ DID..........THEY WON BOTH TITLES THIS YEAR...........SOMETHING THAT HAS NEVER BEEN DONE. BUT THAT IS JUST TWO BIKES................CAN'T SAY YOU ROLL HARD TO A SHOW WITH TWO BIKES.......


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

legions show strong everywhere...we can sweep everything if we wanted to and all special awards too....06 will belong to LEGIONS............


----------



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

pinnacle has no chance


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by finestkreations74_@Dec 15 2005, 09:01 AM~4410616
> *pinnacle has no chance
> *


Have you ever seen it in person?


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY just need two bikes to take both titlls!!!. 2006 belongs to ROLLERZ ONLY  :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Dec 15 2005, 07:03 PM~4415038
> *ROLLERZ ONLY just need two bikes to take both titlls!!!. 2006 belongs to ROLLERZ ONLY   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Dec 15 2005, 09:03 PM~4415038
> *ROLLERZ ONLY just need two bikes to take both titlls!!!. 2006 belongs to ROLLERZ ONLY   :biggrin:
> *


CAN'T ARGUE WITH THAT............YOU GUYS DID IT WITH JUST TWO BIKES.......

BUT LEGIONS HAS JUST HAD ONE BIKE GO FOR THE TITLE AND TAKE IT.........TWICE WITH TWO DIFFERENT FRAMES.........

NEXT YEAR I AM NOT SURE HOW MANY OF US ARE GOING FOR THE TITLE.......BUT THERE WILL BE A COUPLE OF NEW RADICALS COMING OUT......

OH AND THE TRIKES.........WELL WE HAVE SOMETHING FOR THAT AS WELL!

BUT CONGRATS TO RO FOR TAKING BOTH TITLES.........YOU GUYS TOOK IT IN 2005...........BUT 2006 WILL BE DIFFERENT.............


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 15 2005, 08:53 PM~4415353
> *CAN'T ARGUE WITH THAT............YOU GUYS DID IT WITH JUST TWO BIKES.......
> 
> BUT LEGIONS HAS JUST HAD ONE BIKE GO FOR THE TITLE AND TAKE IT.........TWICE WITH TWO DIFFERENT FRAMES.........
> ...


 uffin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 14 2005, 10:18 AM~4402078
> *I AM NOT WORRIED ABOUT TRIKES..........WE ARE WORKING ON THAT RIGHT NOW......WE SHOULD HAVE A COUPLE OF CONTENDERS DOWN HERE.......BESIDES YOU KNOW TEXAS BELONGS TO LEGIONS.............
> *


Not for long, not after TonyO and Rabbit take control  Might not be in 06, we can't build an empire THAT soon but soon enough.......... :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 14 2005, 10:09 PM~4404114
> *HEY TONY ARE U TRYING TO RECRUIT MOS OR SOMETHING
> *


It was a thought but I don't think my fellow AZ members would like it too much :nono: 

We're gonna do just fine in 06. Its a new year, things are gonna happen even if I have to make them happen myself :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 16 2005, 11:16 PM~4423596
> *Not for long, not after TonyO and Rabbit take control   Might not be in 06, we can build an empire THAT soon but soon enough.......... :biggrin:
> *


I belive you on that TonyO,Rabbit sure has what it takes to get memebrs in your club  his cool


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Everyone has thier opinions of what would've could've should've or will happen. It's already done for the past. This year is another show season and anything could happen. It doesnt really matter what everyone else thinks because its all up to the judge and what points he decides to write down. 

Good luck to everyone competing this year for titles, class or for pride.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks TonyO for the pics!!!!!
You did a great job.........lots of details!!!!
Well a lil info on MAN OF STEEL!!!!
First of all it is all metal. And all the work is done by Sebastian Paz who is the owner. Lets just say he does it all.....craftsman, paint and bodywork. He does it all.......only thing that doesnt do is plating. We Paz's choose to do the work OURSELFs!!!!!!!!!!!!ALso the back wheel is custom built. He didnt buy a schwinn rear wheel......he did a lil something, something!!!!!! But with 06 around the corner there might be a surprise or two...maybe the rebirth of $MALL CHANGE?
Good luck to all and we shouldnt be looking at what happened in the past but what will be happening in the present and the future!!!!!!!!
NEMESIS is back for the '06!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Once again thanks to TOnyO......We have to keep it real here in AZ


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

TonyO....did you find those pics of Kurupt?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

hey what is up REC......what have you been up to?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 19 2005, 12:56 PM~4436978
> *hey what is up REC......what have you been up to?
> *


Just getting my project ready for San Antonio are you going to show at San antonio if so I will see you there  I can tell you have been busy!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

maybe is your bike finished?
Did you find someone to do the wheels?

So you can tell i have been busy huh....how did you know.


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

daamn heavy hitter bike.. :0


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Lil red do you have a bike?


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 19 2005, 06:44 PM~4437245
> *Lil red do you have a bike?
> *


yea?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

got pics?


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 19 2005, 06:48 PM~4437284
> *got pics?
> *


not any good ones... got one just before i bought it.. but it's up for sale now.. i wont a girls frame!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

well post it I would like to see it.
what kind of bike is it?


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 19 2005, 06:53 PM~4437314
> *well post it I  would like to see it.
> what kind of bike is it?
> *


it's a bondoed boys frame.. ill hit u up with a PM in the morning... it's night in denmark...


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

What would the felllow Az members think if Man Of Steel joined FK?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 20 2005, 12:14 AM~4437447
> *What would the felllow Az members think if Man Of Steel joined FK?
> *


I dunno man I'd have to talk to them :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 19 2005, 10:10 PM~4436686
> *TonyO....did you find those pics of Kurupt?
> *


Yeah but I don't have it with me on this machine


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

QUOTE(Hermanos of Peace @ Dec 19 2005, 10:10 PM) 
TonyO....did you find those pics of Kurupt?



Yeah but I don't have it with me on this machine 
TonyO Posted Today, 12:15 AM 



When you get a chance email it to me...would like to see that pic!!!!!!
So u ready for 06?


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

.... here


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

smaller 1


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

wait wait... this is a BIKE? :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 20 2005, 03:30 PM~4443606
> *wait wait... this is a BIKE?  :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

if man of steel came to FK i would be down for it he should of been with us long time ago anyways


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by finestkreations74_@Dec 20 2005, 01:00 PM~4443782
> *if man of steel came to FK i would be down for it he should of been with us long time ago anyways
> *


i like how you stole the avatar i made :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

THIEF!!!!


----------



## cleverlos (Feb 26, 2002)

we got something for all you!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cleverlos_@Dec 20 2005, 07:58 PM~4448070
> *we got something for all you!!!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

IT may happen......not set in stone.
For one thing it can bring the unity that lowriding should be about.
And also Arizona can reign supreme.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

SUPERMAN HAS MY VOTE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Like I said if it is meant to be then it is.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 21 2005, 10:38 AM~4451367
> *Like I said if it is meant to be then it is.
> *


hey why dont you come to Houston and show "Men of Steel" !!!That would be cool  cant wait to see it again this time i will take more pictures.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe it depends if Sebastian is finished with it....might want to surprise the competition in Vegas!!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 21 2005, 11:36 AM~4451780
> *Maybe it depends if Sebastian is finished with it....might want to surprise the competition in Vegas!!!
> *


Then i will see you in Las Vegas but if you do show in Houston that would be better  just take your time and suprise the competition.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

So how is the bike coming along?
Is Houston the last show?


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 21 2005, 11:52 AM~4451919
> *So how is the bike coming along?
> Is Houston the last show?
> *


Its looking good hey pm or e-mail me ..so i can show you a picture..


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Cool ...will email you later homie!!!!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

What is up TonyO....just logged in and will read your email.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

What is up REC........All i have to say is they better watchout with you.
TonyO you make a good point........will let you know before the years end on my decision.


----------



## neighborhdlegendz (Dec 22, 2005)

aint hate n just my outlooks on bein a competitor my tricycle will be n radical class but will be capable of ridin it right out of the show.some of these bikes daz been droppin lately i just cant c them bein able da be ridin


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 22 2005, 10:09 AM~4458942
> *What is up REC........All i have to say is they better watchout with you.
> TonyO you make a good point........will let you know before the years end on my decision.
> *


All i can say is you have alot of support !!They better watchout Men of Steel aint playing for 2006  Peace out


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 22 2005, 08:09 PM~4458942
> *What is up REC........All i have to say is they better watchout with you.
> TonyO you make a good point........will let you know before the years end on my decision.
> *


Sounds good Merry Christmas homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SOUNDS LIKE AN ALLLIANCE IS BREWING.......


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

superman bike looks tight. my boy bill is finally ready to bring his radical trike out for either sanantonio or a show around that time my 26 radical bike should hopefully be done and tryin to finish Death Dealer II also maybe houston. im stickin with texas bikes so i think wolverine 4 will get it this year and next


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

THEM ARIZONA BOYS WON'T BE ABLE TO STEP UP TO THE TEXAS HEAVY HITTERS NEXT YEAR........ :biggrin:


----------



## White Mike (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 22 2005, 10:54 PM~4464135
> *THEM ARIZONA BOYS WON'T BE ABLE TO STEP UP TO THE TEXAS HEAVY HITTERS NEXT YEAR........ :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I cant wait for 2006 i wounder if the owner of Prophecy will have a new bicycle?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 23 2005, 07:54 AM~4464135
> *THEM ARIZONA BOYS WON'T BE ABLE TO STEP UP TO THE TEXAS HEAVY HITTERS NEXT YEAR........ :biggrin:
> *



We shall see. WE got a 12" that'll take out any one of your 12" bikes so we got that class nailed down. We got a 16" that'll take out any TX 16" bike. WE got MOS that'll make you work your ass off for the title. Didn't Bomb of the Year used to be a TX title also? AZ has that taken care of now too so slowly you guys are losing all your top hitters


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

mos is fk


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 23 2005, 07:58 AM~4464158
> *I cant wait for 2006 i wounder if the owner of  Prophecy will have a new bicycle?
> *


He might but who knows :dunno: From what I hear people are doing trikes like crazy. I mean all of a sudden there's supposedly 4 or 5 new radical trikes busting out for next year coming onto the scene. Not many people are doing 2 wheelers except for those already in the game like MOS, Wolverine, Pinnacle... just working on improving and building theirs up but I don't know any up and coming 2 wheelers.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 23 2005, 08:55 AM~4464466
> *mos is fk
> *


No not yet, it's not offical. Hermanos of Peace is talking it over but we might have word by the end of next week hopefully


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

man texas wins the titles almost every year


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

shit fk now if u get it wil be unbeatable 
in all clases


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 22 2005, 10:56 PM~4464469
> *He might but who knows :dunno:  From what I hear people are doing trikes like crazy.  I mean all of a sudden there's supposedly 4 or 5 new radical trikes busting out for next year coming onto the scene.  Not many people are doing 2 wheelers except for those already in the game like MOS, Wolverine, Pinnacle... just working on improving and building theirs up but I don't know any up and coming 2 wheelers.
> *


 :0 "Hustler" owner KING REC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 23 2005, 09:05 AM~4464498
> *:0  "Hustler"  owner KING REC
> *


Oh yeah I almost forgot :thumbsup: I know that one will be bad ass too. :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

what about problemas ??????????Hu Rec


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

thats what im talking about rec show em what texas gots


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 22 2005, 11:06 PM~4464502
> *what about problemas ??????????Hu Rec
> *


I really like that name  I am thinking of names


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cus u said a long time ago it has problesas all the time 
like the engraver broke or handle bars and some other shit u said al long time ago


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 22 2005, 11:03 PM~4464492
> *man texas wins the titles almost every year
> *


YEA YOU SAID IT TEXAS GOTS THE TITLES BUT THEY BELONG 2 ROLLERS ONLY


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

i didnt just say this year im talking about all the years..............im talking about the past years


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

and legions should sweep las vegas this year


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 22 2005, 11:16 PM~4464540
> *and legions should sweep las vegas this year
> *


WELL LETS SEE DONT FORGET THAT THERE ARE MORE CLUBS NOT JUST LEGIONS :around: :around:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

i know but come on rabbit were the best


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 22 2005, 11:26 PM~4464571
> *i know but come on rabbit were the best
> *


LEGIONS GOTS CLEAN BIKES BUT IS UP 2 THE JUDGES 2 DESIDE THE BEST


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

thats true :thumbsup:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 22 2005, 11:35 PM~4464603
> *thats true :thumbsup:
> *


REMEMBER THE WORLD IS FULL OF SORPRISES  AND YOU KNOW ME :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

yep cant wait till next year ........with our new money maker bike .........and new wizard style bike.......


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 22 2005, 10:16 PM~4464540
> *and legions should sweep las vegas this year
> *


You have to show up at the super show first.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2005, 06:03 AM~4465496
> *You have to show up at the super show first.
> *


 :tears: couldn't have said it better myself :tears:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

we will show up in full force this year


and wimone we got a surprise for that mild class for u..........


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 23 2005, 07:03 AM~4465496
> *You have to show up at the super show first.
> *


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 23 2005, 08:16 AM~4465977
> *we will show up in full force this year
> :0 and wimone we got a surprise for that mild class for u..........
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
:0 THAT'S WHAT YOU SAID LAST YEAR................WHATEVER!!!! BLAH BLAA
WHY DO I HAVE TO WAIT 2 YEARS FOR YOUR "SURPRISE" WHEN I PUT HEARTBREAKER TOGETHER IN 6 MONTHS???? 
WHAT EVER, I DID MY JOB. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Exactly I agree with Wimone.......a lot of talk and nothing!!!!!
One thing I can say is MOS is coming out with some surprises and you can count on that ,there may even be a trike with the caliber of MOS...........TonyO man u are making our decision look good!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> *BigTex  Yesterday, 09:54 PM    |  | Post #110
> 
> O Dogg
> 
> ...







ARIZONA has something for you and your lil homies in texas.
ARIZONA HAS WHAT IT TAKES AND MORE.....TAKING IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Dec 23 2005, 08:46 AM~4466120
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 23 2005, 11:04 AM~4466519
> *ARIZONA has something for you and your lil homies in texas.
> ARIZONA HAS WHAT IT TAKES AND MORE.....TAKING IT TO THE NEXT LEVEL!!!
> *




:roflmao: superman will once again lose to woverine


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

AND ARIZONA DONT BE SURPRISE WHEN U SEE US AT A SHOW WITH FIVE RADICAL SHOWSTOPPERS ......SO WHEN U SEE THAT U BETTER NOT LOAD MOS BACK IN THE TRUCK AND LEAVE :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 23 2005, 02:40 PM~4468298
> *AND ARIZONA DONT BE SURPRISE WHEN U SEE US AT A SHOW WITH FIVE RADICAL SHOWSTOPPERS ......SO WHEN U SEE THAT U BETTER NOT LOAD MOS BACK IN THE TRUCK AND LEAVE :biggrin:
> *


Is your bike going to be one of the "showstoppers"?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

YEP!!!!!!! MONEY MAKER


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 24 2005, 01:40 AM~4468298
> *AND ARIZONA DONT BE SURPRISE WHEN U SEE US AT A SHOW WITH FIVE RADICAL SHOWSTOPPERS ......SO WHEN U SEE THAT U BETTER NOT LOAD MOS BACK IN THE TRUCK AND LEAVE :biggrin:
> *


That's a Prophecy move. MOS has never backed out of a show. Prophecy did that when Wolverine showed up in Houston last year I think. Ask BigTex, he remembers


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Us Pack up and leave..........cadillac wannabe a pimp...Dont make me slap the taste out our mouth! :0 


Well we will see........Dont quit your day job because trying to tell the future will get you nowhere.

When we went to San Antonio we went looking for Prophecy and wolverwinnie!!!!!!!
No show for them.

Remember you are coming to Finest Kreationz and NEmesis Country!!!!!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 28 2005, 04:47 PM~4501871
> *Us Pack up and leave..........cadillac wannabe a pimp...Dont make me slap the taste out our mouth!  :0
> Well we will see........Dont quit your day job because  trying to tell the future will get you nowhere.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 24 2005, 01:17 PM~4473904
> *That's a Prophecy move.  MOS has never backed out of a show.  Prophecy did that when Wolverine showed up in Houston last year I think.  Ask BigTex, he remembers
> *


I NEVER REMEMBER PROPHECY DO THAT PEOPLE JUST WHANTS TO TALK HE IS A COOL MAN NOT A HATER


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

They talk a lot of shit here and when you see them at a show......they have their tails between their legs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
They put on that front........" There aint no future in your frontin' " :0


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 28 2005, 03:47 PM~4501871
> *Us Pack up and leave..........cadillac wannabe a pimp...Dont make me slap the taste out our mouth!  :0
> Well we will see........Dont quit your day job because  trying to tell the future will get you nowhere.
> 
> ...


ticket's, ticket's please. 
the train is now leaving
ticket's, ticket's please.


:0 :0 DAMMMMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FULL STEAM AHEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 29 2005, 02:55 AM~4501927
> *They talk a lot of shit here and when you see them at a show......they have their tails between their legs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> They put on that front........" There aint no future in your frontin' " :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 28 2005, 04:47 PM~4501871
> *Us Pack up and leave..........cadillac wannabe a pimp...Dont make me slap the taste out our mouth!  :0
> Well we will see........Dont quit your day job because  trying to tell the future will get you nowhere.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

If they are afraid they can go to Church!!!!!!!


Prophecy has been cool with us....dont see why there is so much hate for him. Nothing but love for him.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

If they are afraid they can go to Church!!!!!!!


Prophecy has been cool with us....dont see why there is so much hate for him. Nothing but love for him.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 28 2005, 04:56 PM~4501934
> *ticket's, ticket's please.
> the train is now leaving
> ticket's, ticket's please.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

What is up Wimone....
Just got the new issue of LRB, your bike is sweet!!!!!!
It is clean and classy.
I bet your are reaqdy for 06!!!!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 28 2005, 04:05 PM~4501999
> *What is up Wimone....
> Just got the new issue of LRB, your bike is sweet!!!!!!
> It is clean and classy.
> ...


HEY GREAT!! thanks, you know me represent'n the people!!!!
keep'n it real for CALI-ZONA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Amen to that!!!!!!
Showing them how it should be done!!!!!!!

Ready for the train wreck?

Hey will hit you up later!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 28 2005, 04:10 PM~4502029
> *Amen to that!!!!!!
> Showing them how it should be done!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
COOL........


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

All Aboard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TonyO......soon homie all will find out!!!!!!!!!!!
Happy New Years to Finest Kreationz :biggrin: 
Happy New Year to all


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 28 2005, 04:47 PM~4501871
> *Us Pack up and leave..........cadillac wannabe a pimp...Dont make me slap the taste out our mouth!  :0
> Well we will see........Dont quit your day job because  trying to tell the future will get you nowhere.
> 
> ...



slap the taste out of my mouth ....why u trying to make me laugh....i knew my words will hurt your felling you third place sweeps every year.. u just dont got what it takes....remember we are in a lowrider bike class not a motorcycle class....so build a bike not a cycle....

dont quit my day job ok as long as u stop giving blow jobs......hey that rimes lol

how can u talk about wolverine u never BEAT HIM.. and it wont happen in 06,07,08,09........and so on..........try doing a trike u might win lol

and NEMESIS what do yall have one or two bikes how can we fear that......come to texas we show hard with 15 maybe 20 bikes at a super show ........so come get some.....

so dont be a sore loser at vegas next year or im going to :twak: u around a little......


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 28 2005, 05:02 PM~4501985
> *If they are afraid they can go to Church!!!!!!!
> Prophecy has been cool with us....dont see why there is so much hate for him. Nothing but love for him.
> *


He sure is a cool person i have to go to San Antonio next month his going to give me something for my bicycle :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 28 2005, 07:03 PM~4502667
> *slap the taste out of my mouth ....why u trying to make me laugh....i knew my words will hurt your felling you third place sweeps every year.. u just dont got what it takes....remember we are in a lowrider bike class not a motorcycle class....so build a bike not a cycle....
> 
> dont quit my day job ok as long as u stop giving blow jobs......hey that rimes lol
> ...



No hurt felings here son! It is more than what you have
Look everybody he can rhyme........!!!!!
Ohh SHit Miss Cleo can rap.
MOS has style something you wouldnt know.......Not the same crap you produce.
That is why at San Antonio your lil club was taking pictures while we were getting best of show......... think someone is trying to find style.So Miss Cleo what else do you predict?????? I know one thing ....you can count....and that might get you somewhere.
When you get something let us know....which I wouldnt hold my breath for.

As for Nemesis....the few bikes we do have can take care of you all day everyday!!!!

And at Vegas I wanna see you try.......and dont be shy hiding behind wolverwiener cuz it is you who I will be walking on a leash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DONE!!! 
FIN!


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

does any one have a pic of the 12 inch from fk


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

ask TonyO nicely and he might.


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

so TonyO do you have a pic of 12 inch bike please lol


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Dec 29 2005, 09:39 AM~4504390
> *so TonyO do you have a pic of 12 inch bike please lol
> *


I got this one of Lil Devil but don't have any of Mortal Kombat with me right now


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

That bike kicks AZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 29 2005, 10:24 AM~4504626
> *That bike kicks AZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



That 12" remains unbeaten to this day. He went head to head against Mortal Kombat in SuperShow 2001 and won it. Its funny we got both top 12" bikes in our club and I was sure Mortal Kombat would win but he didn't :tears:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

just curious what bikes do NEMESIS have? post pics so u can shut me up about us having the best bikes


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 29 2005, 06:57 AM~4505654
> *just curious what bikes do NEMESIS have? post pics so u can shut me up about us having the best bikes
> *


You know what for the record BIGTEX, is a cool dude. But I think you are talking a bit too loudly for the rest of your club. And i think if anything your making your club look bad before it gets better. Why are you talking so much for your club? where is everyone else? i know of BIGTEX, LEGIONS OF TEXAS, DEATH DEALER, SPIDERMAN, and a whole lot more, where are they in all this? I mean for real man you are not doing a very good job of reppin your club homie. and i know all those other dudes are here i've seen them and they don't say anything. To be the BEST, you have to one show respect to get respect then come the bike's, just because you have 200 hundred bikes don't mean you own a whole state. so i don't know what it's gonna take to end this, but bro this is a bit out of hand it needs to stop. if you got such a great bike, let it do the talking in vegas...........................done.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

first of all wimone...i keep talking because hermanos keeps calling the WOLVERINE names like wolverinnee......and i back my club up im not talking smack as much as hermanos is so if u wont to single me out thats fine with me.....


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 28 2005, 11:21 PM~4504307
> *No hurt felings here son! It is more than what you have
> Look everybody he can rhyme........!!!!!
> Ohh SHit Miss Cleo can rap.
> ...


read the last lines he wrote thats why im backing my club up


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 23 2005, 08:16 AM~4465977
> *we will show up in full force this year
> and wimone we got a surprise for that mild class for u..........
> *


who's singling who out? don't be so contradictive.

and as far as they are concerned you came on there topic, not the other way around. you keep pushing them and they have no choice but to fight back. AND along the way you are making yourself and your club look bad. Fortunitly Legions has past respect so you can't tarnish that, but if you keep trying to fight other peoples battles, your gonna find yourself on a lonely street.

So to sum it up, no dis-respect to the rest of Legions, just think about what you post on here, and if your truly a heavy hitter like you try to make yourself to be then let your bike do the talking...


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ok i guess ill let the bikes do the talking


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

DAMN! i thought i'd never get to the end of this! :biggrin: 

For real,you all got some bad ass bikes. Some a bit too much for me,but all the hard work definitely shows. some don't even look like bikes anymore,but hey,if that's what it takes. i guess!good luck to all of you and hope to see al these bikes in person! 

wimone, i think you already got luck on your side homie! uffin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

It is finished.....Thanks Wimone I couldnt have said it better myself.
LEt the bikes do the talking at VEGAS.
It is all in good fun and If I disrespected anyone I apologize.
We are all mature here.

Fin


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Dec 29 2005, 12:29 PM~4507805
> *DAMN! i thought i'd never get to the end of this!  :biggrin:
> 
> For real,you all got some bad ass bikes. Some a bit too much for me,but all the hard work definitely shows. some don't even look like bikes anymore,but hey,if that's what it takes. i guess!good luck to all of you and hope to see al these bikes in person!
> ...


thank you!!!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 29 2005, 12:47 PM~4507959
> *It is finished.....Thanks Wimone I couldnt have said it better myself.
> LEt the bikes do the talking at VEGAS.
> It is all in good fun and If I disrespected anyone I apologize.
> ...


thank you..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Dec 29 2005, 10:59 PM~4507579
> *ok i guess ill let the bikes do the talking
> *



What bike do YOU own anyway? :dunno: I mean I ain't tryin to start shyt here but for realz what bike do you got?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 29 2005, 02:02 PM~4508475
> *What bike do YOU own anyway?  :dunno:  I mean I ain't tryin to start shyt here but for realz what bike do you got?
> *


I think this is it? 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&hl=Money+Talks


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 30 2005, 01:05 AM~4508493
> *I think this is it?
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&hl=Money+Talks
> *


Ah ok I missed that topic.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

WIMONE AND OLD OWNER OF CREAMATOR!!!!
[attachmentid=402933]
FOR ALL THOSE WHO DIDN'T KNOW WHERE I WAS COMING FROM, HERE'S PROOF. WHAT HAPPENS AT THE SHOW'S IS WHAT IT IS ALL ABOUT, AND WHAT IS SAID ON THE NET STAY'S ON THE NET.


----------



## InkCrimes (Aug 21, 2003)

[attachmentid=402998]


> _Originally posted by wimone_@Dec 23 2005, 11:52 AM~4466459
> *:0  :0  :0
> :0 THAT'S WHAT YOU SAID LAST YEAR................WHATEVER!!!! BLAH BLAA
> WHY DO I HAVE TO WAIT 2 YEARS FOR YOUR "SURPRISE" WHEN I PUT HEARTBREAKER TOGETHER IN 6 MONTHS????
> ...


Well well.. Were should I start.. Well, little D is the owner of the DBZ bike. I informed his dad of all that has been said on this topic and others... so we sat down with him and asked him what he thought... he loves his bike just the way it is.. You have to keep in mined that he was involved 100% on the designing and build up of the bike.. By the way he is 10 yrs old... 
let me give you a little background on this bike.... the bike took 5 months to complete. From start to finish.. We all had a little to do with the build up wether it was running to the store for some bond, sanding , grinding, disassembling the rims, taking parts to get plated...... we all gave a helping hand.... he was the one that okayed what was all done to the bike ... well it’s obvious look at the murals (DBZ cartoons)..
The bike was not made to hurt anybodies feelings or take trophies home.. The bike it self is the trophy... it was made for a young kid that loves low rider bikes.... don’t get me wrong we love to win but that’s not what it’s all about... little D dad just wants to teach his son what its all about... You know having something that you made with your own hands and be proud of it... He is happy with what he has..... the competition is a plus... like I said it’s not all about wining.. Sorry if you think that we made you wait 2 yrs.... If you do the math it’s only one, and to my knowledge little d has never called you out...


on another note.. Good job on your bike. I like all the new changes you’ve done to it...


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by InkCrimes_@Dec 29 2005, 02:58 PM~4508952
> *[attachmentid=402998]
> 
> Well  well.. Were should I start.. Well, little D is the owner of the DBZ bike.  I informed his dad of all that has been said on this topic and others... so we sat down with him and asked him what he thought... he loves his bike just the way it is.. You have to keep in mined that he was involved 100% on the designing and build up of the bike.. By the way he is 10 yrs old...
> ...


Ok, now wait a minute. I never knew any history of this bike nor has it been stated that he has called me out. for the record i have BEEN TOLD, by others in your club, i wish i could find those post, that he was going to handle me and that DBZ was already under construction after the vegas 04 show, for the 05 show. and now your boy comes at me and makes a statement that "WE GOT SOMETHING FOR YOU" well what am i supposed to do? back down to that? and YES come next year it will be two years. how come no one can do the math? from las vegas 04 to las vegas 05 that was one year and no show, now you will take another year las vegas 06, so we can meet again in las vegas, that is TWO YEARS!!!!! that's how you add it up.
With out saying and everyone on here knows this i have the upmost respect for everyone on here, weather they hate me or not. and for the record if you think about it no one is hating on the bike actually it is one of the best frames ever constructed, you can ask socio, we said if we were going to loose to that bike it was going to be because of that frame, look what i had to do to beat it. so don't make this into something it is not. DBZ is a great bike and always will be respected, and no one has ever seen me talk shit about it. and now i am glad to know the history, like i ALWAYS tell everyone, check your history before you start talkin. 
this is not about me anymore it's about your boy cadillac whatever and what he is say'n on here. so were cool, much respect and thank you for clearing alot of this up and your kind words about my bike.

peace
THE REAL WIMONE!!!!!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

hey wimone i yes told u we have something for u but i never said it was the dbz bike.......i bearley been in the club for about 5 months so i wouldent even know about what yall been talking about or we are redoing anything.......im trying to step up the comp so the bike im talking about is wizard style and yes you never heard of it or proberbly never seen it so.....to stop everything this is my last post in this topic MAN OF STEEL.....sorry for being to confident in my self its just how i always been...by the way tight bike and congrats on the cover u made....thats something i want to do also so congrats on that and like i said lets just let the bikes do the talking and im sorry if i offended anyone......peace from legions


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Dec 28 2005, 11:21 PM~4504307
> *No hurt felings here son! It is more than what you have
> Look everybody he can rhyme........!!!!!
> Ohh SHit Miss Cleo can rap.
> ...


Well to start, let me say that I was the guy who asked if I could take a pic with your bike along with my brother INKCRIMES and believe me nobody was trying to steal your style. LEGIONS has always been known for bringing new ideas to the game!! If we took any pics it was because we like and respect everybody out there which in return we have always gotten back for our bikes. I beleive our bikes have always talked for the club, We have never called anybody out because we believe in respecting whether you're in street class or in radical, We r more than willing to help anybody that needs it. Now let me talk about all this that has been going on lately with our new member!! As far as I know he has only been part of the club for 5 months and our club has never been known for calling out or disrespecting any other club members. I believe that at the level that we r at we have never lost our love for Lowriding which is knowing anybody has the potential to rise to the top. So in other words, I 'm speaking for everybody in my club!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

It is all cool.....lets start clean and let the bikes do the talking.
It is all about having good sportsmanship and respect. At times we all get carried away and let our egos get the best of us. It is the competitor in us and we let the emotions get in the way of it all. All this that has been going on has ruffled a few feathers. We dont take it to heart.............It motivates us to shock and awe. 
LEts just squash this matter. Just know that to gain respect you need to earn it. Which a lot of us on here have and when someone starts trashing well it is fight fire with fire. But know that We didnt mean to disrespect legions or anyone else here. We ALL have one goal and that is to be the BEST!

Much Respect
Hermanos of Peace


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Much respect to all the clubs 2006 should be another good year for this Lowrider Bicycle Sport Its solo people and clubs all over the U.S that make this sport what it is today


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAN HAVE YOUR COMPUTER MESSED UP FOR A WHILE AND SEE WHAT I MISS......

OKAY A FEW OF MY MEMBERS HAVE COME ON AND PRETTY MUCH STATED WHAT WE ARE ABOUT. I KNOW WE HAVE HAD SOME THINGS SAID BUT THOSE THAT KNOW US KNOW WE DON'T TALK MESS. WE HAVE WHAT IT TAKES IN DIFFERENT CLASSES. I KNOW WE LOOKED BAD LAST YEAR NOT SHOWING UP IN VEGAS.....BUT THINGS HAPPEN.

SO LET ME SAY WE RESPECT ALL BUILDERS AND MEAN NO ILL WILL TOWARDS ANYONE.

I HAVE TALKED TO THE CLUB AND WE ARE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE. IF THINGS WERE SAID THAT WERE OUT OF LINE I APOLOGIZE FOR IT. THAT IS NOT WHAT WE ARE ABOUT.

I HAVE NEVER HAD PROBLEMS WITH SUPERMAN AND IN FACT SPEAK TO HIM EACH TIME I SEE HIM. 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE THIS YEAR AND LETS MAKE IT A MEMORABLE YEAR!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I blame Tony O for starting this topic in the first place. :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

On what Bigtex said we are cool it is all in good fun.
Lets all be mature here and again I apologize if I offended anyone.
YES much respect to all the clubs on here and the individual bike 
builders! Let the bikes do the talking this year......Good Luck!!!!!

PEACE


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 7 2006, 07:46 AM~4564988
> *I blame Tony O for starting this topic in the first place.  :biggrin:
> *


The purpose of this topic was to show the bike and pics LRB left out. I did not intend for this topic to get so intense. Look at Lil Heartbreaker's topic, it never went THIS far off track


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2006, 12:23 AM~4571612
> *The purpose of this topic was to show the bike and pics LRB left out.  I did not intend for this topic to get so intense.  Look at Lil Heartbreaker's topic, it never went THIS far off track
> *


 :dunno: oh well...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

OG pics. of BOTY


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

yup......dang that was awhile ago huh!
Good pics Tony


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 5 2009, 06:05 PM~13188848
> *yup......dang that was awhile ago huh!
> Good pics Tony
> *


That bike has changed a lot in the last 3 years :thumbsup:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

alot has changed!!!!
Ppl have changed!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 5 2009, 07:13 PM~13189412
> *alot has changed!!!!
> Ppl have changed!!!!!
> *


Yes sir. I'm happy for Team AZ and all we've accomplished in the last year. We had Bike of the Year, Bomb of the Year, Truck of the Year.... 2nd place Car of the Year was built in AZ


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

3rd place trike of the year
Lookout for this year....AZ doing it BIG AGAIN!!!!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 5 2009, 02:56 PM~13192719
> *3rd place trike of the year
> Lookout for this year....AZ doing it BIG AGAIN!!!!
> *


Thanks Sal for not forgetting about me! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 6 2009, 07:25 AM~13196602
> *Thanks Sal for not forgetting about me!  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry bro my bad. Hey I sent you a text today, I need more info on that thing you told me about.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 5 2009, 09:59 AM~13189815
> *Yes sir.  I'm happy for Team AZ and all we've accomplished in the last year.  We had Bike of the Year, Bomb of the Year, Truck of the Year....  2nd place Car of the Year was built in AZ
> *


What am i chop liver? :twak:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 5 2009, 09:59 AM~13189815
> *Yes sir.  I'm happy for Team AZ and all we've accomplished in the last year.  We had Bike of the Year, Bomb of the Year, Truck of the Year....  2nd place Car of the Year was built in AZ
> *


What about the WEGO :0


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 5 2009, 09:27 PM~13196620
> *Sorry bro my bad.  Hey I sent you a text today, I need more info on that thing you told me about.
> *


I will get it to you and some samples.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 6 2009, 07:32 AM~13196677
> *I will get it to you and some samples.
> *


My bad bro I think that Steelers blurb in your sig made me lose my memory :roflmao:

J/K. Team AZ kicked ass last year but we'll all do even better this year.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 5 2009, 09:25 PM~13196602
> *Thanks Sal for not forgetting about me!  :biggrin:
> *




who could forget you......i try and I try put I cant LOL!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 6 2009, 07:43 AM~13199448
> *who could forget you......i try and I try but I cant LOL!!!!
> *


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 9 2009, 06:16 PM~13227149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

NICE BIKE MAN
LILVAGO :machinegun: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Mar 9 2009, 07:16 PM~13227149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

